# 9" rough-in toilet?



## Jamen (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of a company that manufactures a 9" rough-in toilet? I have done some research and found that American Standard is a possiblility. I can't call them until Monday...any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Never heard of a 9" rough only 10 12 and 14


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

10" is the smallest I know of.............


----------



## Jamen (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for your help...I had one lead that said American Standard makes one but you have to sign a waiver because it is against code...I was also told that they make a stainless steel version that is put in tight spaces - prisons and jails. I guess they are very expensive and are nearly indestructable. 

The search continues, however, it looks like the wall behind the toilet is going to be inset. Doesn't everyone love fixing other people's mistakes? :thumbup: Thanks again.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Is their any way you can squeeze another inch out of the flange? What kind of pipe is it and can you get access underneath by cutting out the sheetrock?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You may want to look into an offset flange if you are not on a concrete floor. The only thing I do not like about them is they seem to decrease the outlet size. Just another thought. Good luck.


----------



## lee polowczuk (Nov 21, 2006)

*rough in*

I purchased an American Standard Cadet 3 with a 10" rough in... i am about at 9 1/4 with the tank up against the back of the wall. I really thought i was going to have to adjust the sheetrock for a bit....

i did not want to do an offset flange and could not do a 14 inch. I basically did not want to cut and box a floor joist. I think I got a bit lucky. I moved the toilet to this location from one across the bathroom


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I like the AS Cadet. For an inexpensive toilet, it has a large discharge hole and comes with a Fluidmaster 400A fill-valve.


----------



## lee polowczuk (Nov 21, 2006)

toilet works great... i actually have a second one in the attic...12 inch rough.

this was the maids or servants john...or maybe the man of the house's many moons ago.


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

I also just put an AS Cadet (12") in my new addition..... works great. It acts different than a normal toilet as the water level in the bowl does not go up before it flushes... it just empties. Is that normal for these toilets?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes. I get worried when the water rises in the bowl when flushed. The water coming from the tank should swirl when leaving the rim and push the water and waste out the outlet. This could be because of the 2-3/8" outlet in the AS Cadet. I have seen toilets on display that only have 1-1/2" outlets. I think they would clog easier.


----------



## SR996 (Nov 30, 2008)

*standard toilet flange location*

I am putting a bathroom in my basement, and about to install the flange. From reading posts here, I saw 10, 12, or 14 inch rough ins. What is the most used distance, and then, is it measured from the finished wall or the finished studs? Also, since I will be putting tile down, should I install the flange on top of the backer board?

Thanks in advance

Sorry, I meant to post a new thread


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

12" is the most common rough-in toilet you will find. The others are mostly special order. The measurement is from the finished wall to the center of the flange. The flange should be level with (top of it) or sitting on the finished floor.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm wondering if you can mount the toilet tank higher up on the wall, and have a pipe connecting it to the bowl on the floor. They had these systems back in the 1940's, but they've largely disappeared now. Unfortunately, that would also require that you connect the water supply near the floor to the tank higher up on the wall, and that might look like he11.

An offset floor flange would give you at least another inch, but the problem is that you'd have to enlarge the hole in your underlayment and subfloor. They do make closet support kits to support the toilet if the hole for the toilet drain pipe is cut so large that the flange screws don't even grab wood, tho. You can buy them at any of the plumbing wholesalers in your area. I kinda doubt the home centers would carry them. I expect every plumbing wholesaler in your area would sell you a closet support kit if you paid cash cuz they know you probably can't get them in the home centers.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

SR996 -- your install, is it on an interior or exterior wall?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Just guessing but, since the original post was over a year ago and the member has not been here since then, he obviously found a solution or is doing without that toilet.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

majakdragon said:


> Just guessing but, since the original post was over a year ago and the member has not been here since then, he obviously found a solution or is doing without that toilet.



Right...but look at SR996 post #12 from a day or two ago. Merging new with old makes it difficult to follow...


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, but he realized it and opened a new post for his question. I agree that adding on to an old post is confusing and would have mentioned it to him, except he edited his question and admitted his error.


----------



## SR996 (Nov 30, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> SR996 -- your install, is it on an interior or exterior wall?


 
interior, new construction.


apologies again for screw up about new thread.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Why not make the wall immediately behind the stool area thinner? I have seen...(not particularly liked) a wall that had a small alcove behind the stool, and about chest high the wall was in plane with the rest of the room. Something like I have in this picture. You may have to get creative with your framing, but you could do it. The wall of the area behind the "stool here" would be the inside of the wall of the room behind the stool. Does that make sense?


----------



## SR996 (Nov 30, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> Why not make the wall immediately behind the stool area thinner? I have seen...(not particularly liked) a wall that had a small alcove behind the stool, and about chest high the wall was in plane with the rest of the room. Something like I have in this picture. You may have to get creative with your framing, but you could do it. The wall of the area behind the "stool here" would be the inside of the wall of the room behind the stool. Does that make sense?
> 
> View attachment 6369


 
Yes, your post makes sense; except, that because of my screw up, you are answering the original poster's question. I think the others have answered mine: 12 inch, measured from finished wall to center of flange, flange height even with finished floor height.

Thanks to all


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thought you were having the same "type" of issue. Mov'n on now....good luck with your project.


----------

